# Crypt of Crimson Stars



## Krauss von Espy (Jun 9, 2005)

The waiting area is cramped and the chairs uncomfortable. It hardly seems like the sort of accomodations one would expect in the office of Tophran Damilek, a man reputed to be one of the foremost autorities of Dragonshards in all of Sharn. Still, Ezala, the elderly gnomish woman working as Tophran's secretary is pleasant enough. "Good morning, please be seated. Tophran will be with you very shortly, it won't be long at all."

Looking about the waiting room offers a glimpse at the other adventurers who have answered Tophran's summons. A very interesting and diverse lot indeed....

(OOC: Here's the establishing shot. Introduce your character with a nice, detailed description.  It would be good to have the PCs get to know each other a bit through conversation and introductions as they wait. I'm pumped...this should be a lot of fun!)


----------



## cool hand luke (Jun 9, 2005)

A small gnome sits in the far corner of the room, knees pulled to chest, a large, tattered grey nondescript cloak is wrapt around his body, leaving only his face exposed.  He has a large, hawkish nose, and receeding hair, behind one ear is a smudge of what appears to be green face paint, that he didn't quite get wiped off.  He sits quietly, attentively observing all those in the room, maybe giving a slight nod at any that pay him particular attention, but generally keeping to himself.


----------



## eabha (Jun 9, 2005)

Sitting back in her chair, the dark-haired young woman fussily picks a bit of lint from her newish breeches and looks around. She is smartly dressed all in black and quite striking, though individually her features seem somewhat out of proportion. Her brown eyes are almost _too_ large, and her high, wide forehead is hardly balanced by a small chin. Even a casual glance reveals that her upper lip is distinctly fuller than the lower one. Then, meeting the gaze of the gnome sitting wrapped up in his cloak, she flashes a brilliant smile and all the pieces of her face seem to fall into place.


----------



## Prof Yeti (Jun 10, 2005)

A some what burly dwarf with a rather short beard leans against the wall between the door and Damilek. Thought hard to tell with dwarves, he looks rather young. His gaze seems to sweep around the room constantly, though rarely locking gazes for long, he seems to be addressing each person with a simple nod. The dark explorer's garb he wears looks functional if non-descript, but over that he is adorned in a shirt of mail that looks of mithral. In the seat beside him rests a large shield, of the same material as the chain shirt, over a what appears to be a backpack.


----------



## D20Dazza (Jun 10, 2005)

*Grilok Hookfang Half Ord Druid*

Is it a grin? You're not quite sure, but the mouth is displaying jagged rows of pointy teeth. A large hooked tusk juts from either side of his the huge mouth, each looking decayed and cracked but upon closer inspection (not too close you're not sure if he might bite) you see that they are actually carved and engraved with runes and symbols. The skull of some horrid beast protects his head and his face is shaded with various hued inks giving the half-orc's (for surely that is what he is) features a decidedly alien cast. His eye (yes he only has one, where the other should be is a ragged hole) roams around the room, seeming to size each of you up, his head bobs gently as though he has weighed your worth and finds your presence acceptable. 

A cloak of scales and furs trails down his massive back. He wears armour made of leather and stained a deep green. The leather has been carved with magical symbols and eldritch runes and is covered in tiny studs. Patched leather breeches cover his legs and high heavy leather boots protect his feet. A potion belt makes sure that his breeches remain up and his potions close at hand. 

A wickedly curved purple hued scimitar hangs from his belt and he grips a long spear with a very sharp, painful looking point. He wears magical rings on the thumb of each hand and an amulet of scale and feathers hangs around his throat, dangling next to the crystal capped necklace that he uses as a focus for his magic.

You couldn't fail to notice when you entered that there was a large boar teethered to a hitching post outside. You are probably safe in assuming that the boar is the companion of the half orc.

"What bring you?" the half orcs question breaks the silence. His eye darting from the gnome, to the dwarf, to the woman. "You look for work too?"


----------



## Krauss von Espy (Jun 10, 2005)

(OOC: Ah, one who actually talks!)


----------



## cool hand luke (Jun 10, 2005)

Upon being addressed by the hulking half-orc, the gnome stands, and silent as death glides across the room, coming to stand at the brutes feet.  He stares up, craning his neck way back to look fearlessly at the large man.  "Is that your boar outside?" he questions, "You look like you too are more comfortable in the forest or plains then this city.  Yes, THe only reason I grace this pile of rat dung they call a city is to find employment."


----------



## D20Dazza (Jun 10, 2005)

*Grilok Half Orc Druid*

The half orc slowly lowers himself to the floor. His corded muscles bulging he kneels before the gnome so that they are eye to eyes. "Yes little one, that be Sithik and a truer friend I not want. I be Grilok, I am happy to meet with you" he growls in his 'friendly' voice.


----------



## Prof Yeti (Jun 10, 2005)

After being addressed and seeing the gnome make his way over the Dwarf turns his attention solely to the Half-Orc. After the gnome' answer the dwarf speaks in a quiet but deep brogue "Yeh, I'm also searching for work, and the name is Brodin." While he resumes scanning the others in the room, he continues speaking "As for what brought me, I would say elves and to much conscience. But that's a story for another time and a good ale."  and after a brief pause "What about yourselves?"


----------



## eabha (Jun 10, 2005)

_It always comes back to this_, thinks the woman as she gets up and walks over to join the others. _Strangers who, to all outward appearances, have no business being together, waiting in some stuffy office._

"Work?" she asks. "I've never really thought of it as _work_ before. But, yes. That's why I'm here. I'm Aalin."


----------



## cool hand luke (Jun 10, 2005)

Measuring up the group, the gnome speaks to them all.  My name is Arundel.  I imagine I'll be the one out in front of the rest of you, not being seen or heard, bu keeping my eyes and ears open, and you guys out of trouble."


----------



## Prof Yeti (Jun 10, 2005)

"Just not to far out front, dwarves aren't made for long distance running." the dwarf adds with a grin. As the group continues to banter he seems to begin to relax somewhat. "And you never know when my axe might become handy to have close."


----------



## cool hand luke (Jun 10, 2005)

Turning to the dwarf, the gnome speaks back up.
Don't worry, If I get into trouble, I'll let you guys do the fighting, little old me is more effective when I'm not noticed, IF (and that's a big if) I am, I don't plan to stick around and get thumped on.


----------



## eabha (Jun 10, 2005)

"I, too, am more effective behind the scenes," Aalin says. She turns to Brodin. "I'm sure you wield a mighty axe and I'd be glad to have it on my side in a fight, but if you are ever looking for ways to improve it, well..." She pats one of the large belt pouches on her hip. "Just ask."


----------



## Prof Yeti (Jun 10, 2005)

*Brodin Stoneheart - Ranger 3/ Fighter 4*



			
				cool hand luke said:
			
		

> Turning to the dwarf, the gnome speaks back up.
> Don't worry, If I get into trouble, I'll let you guys do the fighting, little old me is more effective when I'm not noticed, IF (and that's a big if) I am, I don't plan to stick around and get thumped on.




Shifting his weight from one leg to the other he ponders the gnome for a brief second. In his deep brogue he replies "No worries friend. Those not as accomplished as I might like. I learned long ago the benefits of a more stealthy approach. For me get'n the job done is the key, not how many fights we can get in. Me and the wolf prefer quality over quantity."  with the last his face breaks into a large grin


----------



## Prof Yeti (Jun 10, 2005)

eabha said:
			
		

> "I, too, am more effective behind the scenes," Aalin says. She turns to Brodin. "I'm sure you wield a mighty axe and I'd be glad to have it on my side in a fight, but if you are ever looking for ways to improve it, well..." She pats one of the large belt pouches on her hip. "Just ask."




He turns to face her "No problem, I seem to always find more than enough fun, whether I'm looking or not." on hearing her second statement he turns the rest of his body, giving his sole attention "Excellent! That's a good thing to know. Though how are you with armors? A lil extra is never a bad thing."


----------



## eabha (Jun 10, 2005)

"Armour? Sure," she replies.


----------



## D20Dazza (Jun 11, 2005)

*Grilok Half Orc Druid*

"Brodin, Aalin, Arundel, I pleased to meet. Think you that we need work as group?"  The half orc rumbles, you're pretty sure that the grimace set on his face is actually a grin. "If so I hope you not hold tightly to your races prejudice against those with my blood Brodin" Grilok looks Brodin in the eye, keeping his glare steady and unwavering  "I see you friend of nature"  Grilok says as he takes in Brodin's woodsman's garb "That one thing in your favour. We have no trouble friend?" he says over his shoulder to the dwarf. As quickly as a storm sweeping in off the seas he changes tact "Know anything of our host?"  he asks of no one in particular.


----------



## Krauss von Espy (Jun 11, 2005)

Ezala the secretary comes back into the room, interrupting further conversation. "Tophran will see you now, please come in." She waves her hand rapidly, ushering you through.

Tophran's office is lavishly decorated, but surprisingly small. The main feature of the room is an enormous desk, which looks as though it is made of densewood abd must have cost a small fortune. Several couches and stuffed armchairs dot the remainder of the room, while the walls are decorated with rich tapestries and beautifully illustrated landscapes. A pervading sense of organized chaos fills the room. The desk is cluttered with several piles of papers, while most of the paintings hang slightly crooked. The faint smell of cinnamon hangs in the musty air.

A small, middle-aged man with white hair and a bushy mustache sits behind the massive desk, looking oddly diminutive behind its huge span. In a scratchy but firm voice he introduces himself. "Welcome, all of you. I'm Tophran Damilek." He casts an appraising eye over the lot of you before muttering, "Yes, you lot look like you might fit the bill. Please, be seated." Then, with a sharp bark, "Ezala, some refreshments please? Tea and biscuits? Quickly now, please."

Returning his attention to the assembled adventurers, Tophran queries, "So then...to business?"


----------



## D20Dazza (Jun 11, 2005)

*Grilok Half Orc Druid*

Grilok takes a deep breath and inhales that sickly sweet smell that has been plaguing his dreams for the last 3 years - cinnamon. Quickly his mood changes from one of light hearted banter to that of an alert, aware predator, stalking its prey, his eye is steady on Tophran "Business indeed, know you Belkor??"  the half orc grunts "your office has his smell about it"

[sblock]Sense motive when he answers; keeping alert, ready for any developments[/sblock]


----------



## cool hand luke (Jun 11, 2005)

Arundel forgoes the chairs provided, and sits on the floor, quickly aranging his cloak around him, hiding his feet, and belongings, as if out of long habit, and not really thinking about it.

"yes, business, the sooner we start the sooner we can get outside the gates of this city."  

the word "city" rings with obvious disgust.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 11, 2005)

A pale and very thin elf woman with long, platinum blonde braids of hair that hang down her back sweeps into the room. Her large green eyes look out of her elegant face with wisdom beyond her years. She moves with easy grace in robes of charcoal gray. A swordbelt is buckled at her side, and a longbow is at her back. Those looking closely might spot a dark gray rat hiding underneath the collar of her robes.

"I apologize for being late, I was detained by traffic on the sky bridges," she says in a whispery voice.  "But please, continue, business is always important."


----------



## Prof Yeti (Jun 11, 2005)

*Brodin Stoneheart - Ranger 3/ Fighter 4*



			
				D20Dazza said:
			
		

> "Brodin, Aalin, Arundel, I pleased to meet. Think you that we need work as group?"  The half orc rumbles, you're pretty sure that the grimace set on his face is actually a grin. "If so I hope you not hold tightly to your races prejudice against those with my blood Brodin" Grilok looks Brodin in the eye, keeping his glare steady and unwavering "Know anything of our host?"  he asks of no one in particular.




Turning to the Half-Orc "Aye, I do at that."  Brodin once again takes a moment to scan Grilok before locking eyes with him once again. "No problems, I have fought with many races on both sides of my axe. I prefer to measure a man by his own word and deed, rather than by his kin." while keeping his posture relaxed Brodin shift his weight slightly  "Nothing but the word on the street. You would think I wouldn't mind being in the dark" and a grin develops.


----------



## Prof Yeti (Jun 11, 2005)

Even as he still moves towards a chair Brodin' deep brogue fills the small room "Aye, to the heart of the matter." before ignoring the seat in favor of standing so he can watch both Tophran and the door, placing his shield and pack in the chair.


----------



## D20Dazza (Jun 11, 2005)

*Grilok Half Orc Druid*

Grilok acknowledges the presence of the new woman with a nod of his head, his eye never leaving Tophran.


----------



## Krauss von Espy (Jun 11, 2005)

D20Dazza said:
			
		

> Grilok takes a deep breath and inhales that sickly sweet smell that has been plaguing his dreams for the last 3 years - cinnamon. Quickly his mood changes from one of light hearted banter to that of an alert, aware predator, stalking its prey, his eye is steady on Tophran "Business indeed, know you Belkor??" the half orc grunts "your office has his smell about it"
> 
> [sblock]Sense motive when he answers; keeping alert, ready for any developments[/sblock]




The little man raises a white eyebrow, as bushy as his mustache. "I do not know this 'Belkor'. And that's saying something...I know _many_ people in the City of Towers."

([Sense Motive Check: 9+4=13] So far as Grilok can tell, Tophran is telling the truth. Maybe the aroma is just a coincidence?)


----------



## D20Dazza (Jun 12, 2005)

"Hmmm, as you say - coincidence. So, what job have you and what do you offer?" Grilok tears his eye from his host and turns to survey the elven woman who has gracefully entered the room. Spying the rat the half orc moves over towards the woman "The meeting is good?" the half orc says as he proffers his hand in friendship "May I meet your friend, m'lady?"


----------



## Krauss von Espy (Jun 12, 2005)

"Right then."  Tophran pulls a wrinkled piece of parchment from one of the piles on his desk and launches into his proposition.

"Here it is, the Crypt of Crimson Stars.  Inside this crypt is the legendary Crimson Dragonshard.  Supposedly the largest Eberron dragonshard ever discovered, but of course we can't be sure of that, as it hasn't been seen in a long time.  You will travel to this crypt marked on the map, search it, and bring the dragonshard back to me.  For this, I will present you with a reward of two thousand gold.  Do you have any questions?"

Ezala returns with a tray of pastries and a tea kettle, smiling absently as she pours for any who are interested in refreshment.


----------



## cool hand luke (Jun 12, 2005)

Standing up from his spot on the floor, the gnome, studying the man carefully, quickly questions, "2000 each, or 2000 total?  And what can you tell us of the crypt?  Tell me you at least no generally where it is.  And if this IS the largest 'shard, why had nobody else laid claim to it?" he questions suspiciously.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 12, 2005)

D20Dazza said:
			
		

> "Hmmm, as you say - coincidence. So, what job have you and what do you offer?" Grilok tears his eye from his host and turns to survey the elven woman who has gracefully entered the room. Spying the rat the half orc moves over towards the woman "The meeting is good?" the half orc says as he proffers his hand in friendship "May I meet your friend, m'lady?"



  "The meeting is very good.  I am Death Gift.  My friend is Krall," she says simply with a small smile and nod of her head.  Krall pokes his nose out with interest, then runs down Death Gift's arm and crawls upon the half-orc's hand.  Sniffing about, Krall looks pointedly at the half-orc and twitches his whiskers.  He seems to be saying, "Well, where's the _food?_"



> "Right then." Tophran pulls a wrinkled piece of parchment from one of the piles on his desk and launches into his proposition.
> 
> "Here it is, the Crypt of Crimson Stars. Inside this crypt is the legendary Crimson Dragonshard. Supposedly the largest Eberron dragonshard ever discovered, but of course we can't be sure of that, as it hasn't been seen in a long time. You will travel to this crypt marked on the map, search it, and bring the dragonshard back to me. For this, I will present you with a reward of two thousand gold. Do you have any questions?"



  "What of the curses of the ancients?  Did they leave any wards behind to guard this great treasure?" Death Gift asks.  Though she was fatalisitc about most things, anything having to do with the wishes of the ancestors was to be considered seriously.


----------



## D20Dazza (Jun 12, 2005)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> "Well, where's the _food?_"



 Smiling and stifling a laugh of pleasure Grilok begins digging in the pouch at his side "Aahhh, here you go my small friend" he says as he fishes some seeds from the dark recesses of the pouch. He turns his attention back to Tophran, his mind thinking about the 'sleuths' he could hire to help with his investigation. "Grilok interested" he drawls "although he find some homes of the dead unsettling. Do you know anything of what gaurds this crypt?" The last word he spits out with particular distaste.


----------



## Prof Yeti (Jun 12, 2005)

*Brodin Stoneheart - Ranger 3/ Fighter 4*



> "What of the curses of the ancients?  Did they leave any wards behind to guard this great treasure?" Death Gift asks.  Though she was fatalisitc about most things, anything having to do with the wishes of the ancestors was to be considered seriously.




"Aye...It's not smart to anger the Gods, or the dead. And this smells of doing both."  the deep brogue calls from the other side of the room. With tension seeping back into his stance Brodin continues "I would also like to know if there are any rumored beasties we should know about?"


----------



## eabha (Jun 13, 2005)

_The Crypt of Crimson Stars_, thinks Aalin. _A good name. A name worthy of song and story, perhaps. And curses are good as well. For stories, anyhow._

{OOC: Bardic Knowledge check (+8) on this Crimson Dragonshard.}


----------



## Krauss von Espy (Jun 14, 2005)

cool hand luke said:
			
		

> Standing up from his spot on the floor, the gnome, studying the man carefully, quickly questions, "2000 each, or 2000 total? And what can you tell us of the crypt? Tell me you at least no generally where it is. And if this IS the largest 'shard, why had nobody else laid claim to it?" he questions suspiciously.




"Two thousand each, I'm not a cheapskate!" Tophran seems mortified at the thought.

He continues, "I know exactly where the crypt is. My sources have provided me with its location, which I in turn will provide to you. The exact location of the crypt has been a mystery for hundreds of years, and was only recently uncovered by one of my close associates."



			
				Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> "What of the curses of the ancients? Did they leave any wards behind to guard this great treasure?" Death Gift asks. Though she was fatalisitc about most things, anything having to do with the wishes of the ancestors was to be considered seriously.






			
				D20Dazza said:
			
		

> "Grilok interested" he drawls "although he find some homes of the dead unsettling. Do you know anything of what gaurds this crypt?" The last word he spits out with particular distaste.






			
				Prof Yeti said:
			
		

> "Aye...It's not smart to anger the Gods, or the dead. And this smells of doing both." the deep brogue calls from the other side of the room. With tension seeping back into his stance Brodin continues "I would also like to know if there are any rumored beasties we should know about?"




The questions of Death Gift, Grilok, and Brodin all elicit a common answer. "I presume the crypt is not unguarded, but I don't know any details, whether curses, wards, or...'beasties'. You all look capable of handling yourselves, though. That's why you're here."



			
				eabha said:
			
		

> The Crypt of Crimson Stars, thinks Aalin. A good name. A name worthy of song and story, perhaps. And curses are good as well. For stories, anyhow.
> 
> {OOC: Bardic Knowledge check (+8) on this Crimson Dragonshard.}




[Bardic Knowledge Check 2+8=10] Aalin has never heard of the Crimson Dragonshard.

Tophran holds out a faded map of the northern Talenta Plains. A large crimson star has been marked on the map on the southern edge of a small lake a few days' journey north of Gatherhold. "So then," he asks, "Do we have a deal?"


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 14, 2005)

Death Gift answers immediately.  "Yes, I will go.  Such things require delicacy to be certain the dead are not disturbed.  However, what do you desire from the shard?" she asks in a low voice.  Krell simply eats his seeds, twitching his whiskers occasionally as if to emphasize a point of Death Gift's words.


----------



## cool hand luke (Jun 14, 2005)

At the mention of the Talenta Plains, arundel springs quickly to his feet, and with two amazing long strides for his seemingly short legs, is up examining the map.  "At least I know something about the area, I spent the last 10 years of my life roaming those plains, but I've never heard of this place."


----------



## Prof Yeti (Jun 14, 2005)

*Brodin Stoneheart - Ranger 3/ Fighter 4*

Moving forward to get a better view of the map and Tophran. After a short moment Brodin exclaims "Aye...You have my axe. I am not sure why but this Hunt intrigues me."


----------



## D20Dazza (Jun 14, 2005)

*Grilok Hookfang Half Orc Druid*

The half orc stands behind the dwarf and the gnome peering over their heads and looking at the map. "Hmmmm, have business in Tower City but need gold to pay people talk. I and Sithek in. It is long journey, we walk?" Who find map? When we need be back? We keep everything but shard? How we move big shard? Where...."  He looks around at the startled faces of his new companions as he trails to an end, his voice getting higher as he runs short on breath. "What?" he sheepishly growls, scowling at the group, a slight twinkle in his eye.


----------



## eabha (Jun 14, 2005)

Aalin looks at the map.

It is an area she is not wholly familiar with, and even if there were not 2,000 gold in it for her she would likely take the offer. A dragonshard of great size and unknown power? It was hard for her to resist.

"Okay. I'm in. Though, I think I would prefer _not_ to walk," she says, grinning at the enthusiastic half-orc.


----------



## Krauss von Espy (Jun 14, 2005)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> Death Gift answers immediately. "Yes, I will go. Such things require delicacy to be certain the dead are not disturbed. However, what do you desire from the shard?" she asks in a low voice.




Tophran clears his throat, then answers. "Well, to sell it of course! I've already had lines of inquiry from more than one of the Dragonmarked Houses, not to mention Morgrave University." 



			
				cool hand luke said:
			
		

> At the mention of the Talenta Plains, arundel springs quickly to his feet, and with two amazing long strides for his seemingly short legs, is up examining the map. "At least I know something about the area, I spent the last 10 years of my life roaming those plains, but I've never heard of this place."




"Well, the crypt _was_ only just discovered, and in a very obscure location. The Talenta Plains cover a pretty fair stretch of ground, do they not?"



			
				D20Dazza said:
			
		

> The half orc stands behind the dwarf and the gnome peering over their heads and looking at the map. "Hmmmm, have business in Tower City but need gold to pay people talk. I and Sithek in. It is long journey, we walk?" Who find map? When we need be back? We keep everything but shard? How we move big shard? Where...." He looks around at the startled faces of his new companions as he trails to an end, his voice getting higher as he runs short on breath. "What?" he sheepishly growls, scowling at the group, a slight twinkle in his eye.




Tophran does his best to answer all of the half-orc's questions. "I can arrange transportation for you to and from Gatherhold. After that, you're on your own, so yes, for a few days, you might need to walk. If you follow this map you should be just fine. The sooner you can return the better, but this isn't a race."

"The crypt was located by an associate of mine, as I said. If you expect me to reveal my source, you can forget it. I'd hardly be a very good businessman if I did."

"You can keep anything you find, certainly. I care only about the Dragonshard."

At the last question, Tophran shakes his head, barely disguising his amusement. "Not seen a lot of 'shards have you, big fellow? Most Dragonshards are but tiny fragments...an extremely large one would be about as big as my fist. Even if the Crimson Dragonshard is as big as the legends say, you'll have no trouble carrying it."



			
				Prof Yeti said:
			
		

> Moving forward to get a better view of the map and Tophran. After a short moment Brodin exclaims "Aye...You have my axe. I am not sure why but this Hunt intrigues me."






			
				eabha said:
			
		

> Aalin looks at the map.
> 
> It is an area she is not wholly familiar with, and even if there were not 2,000 gold in it for her she would likely take the offer. A dragonshard of great size and unknown power? It was hard for her to resist.
> 
> "Okay. I'm in. Though, I think I would prefer not to walk," she says, grinning at the enthusiastic half-orc.



"Excellent! If you come back tomorrow morning, that should give me enough time to book your transportation."


----------



## D20Dazza (Jun 15, 2005)

*Grilok Hookfang Half Orc Druid*

"That work for me Tophran"  Grilok nods at his new companions "You need me? I have work to do and need feed Sithik. She get cranky when hungry" He makes his way towards the door "We meet here on morrow - Good sleep"  he states emphatically as he turns to leave.


----------



## Prof Yeti (Jun 15, 2005)

*Brodin Stoneheart - Ranger 3/ Fighter 4*

"Very good" Brodin exclaims with a nod of his head. He stops and locks eyes with Tophran "But I would ask a copy is made of the map....just in case." And with that he moves to recover his equipment. After he has re-equiped he turns "I had planned to partake of some libations at The Drunken Dragon in Clifftop. Any are free to join me unless you know of something better. First round is on me!"


----------



## eabha (Jun 15, 2005)

Aalin agrees to return the following morning, then turns to Brodin.

"I'd be glad to join you for something to drink," she says, then looks expectantly at those who remain. She is entirely ready to leave town, needing only to speak briefly with her landlord, and would prefer to spend some time getting to know her new companions rather than sitting around the studio one more evening.


----------



## cool hand luke (Jun 15, 2005)

Arundel rises, "I have business to attend to, I will see you tomorrow morning."
Before he scoots out the door.

OOC:  Hey guys, Wanted to let you know, on friday, I will becoming the proud father of my second son, so I will not be posting for a few days.


----------



## D20Dazza (Jun 15, 2005)

*Grilok Half Orc Druid*

Hearing the dwarf's offer Grilok pauses, almost through the door he turns to face the dwarf "I be late, need do job. You wait there. I care for Sithik?"  seeing the dwarf's nod Grilok responds "I see you at Drunk Dragon in hour". Spinning on his heel he strides out of the door.

[sblock]Going to sort out Sithek, get her a feed, take her for a walk and stable her at the Drunk Dragon[/sblock]


----------



## Prof Yeti (Jun 15, 2005)

Brodin watches the gnome the gnome slip out the door and turns to the others "He's the first gnome I ever knew to turn down a party!" he says will shaking his head. "Well that means more ale for the rest. Grilok I know not your business but feel free to stop by when it is complete. There will be a mug with your name on it."  With that he turns his attention to the elven female "And how about you, Death Gift?",  while moving towards Aalin.


----------



## Krauss von Espy (Jun 16, 2005)

Hey All!

Just a quick OOC update....

I'll give you guys more time to role-play if you like (a scene of camaraderie at The Drunk Dragon perhaps?)....I've enjoyed the characterization of each of your PCs thus far, and I don't want to discourage their development.

However, I should also tell you that the Shards of Eberron campaign series was originally a tournament series (from last year's GenCon, I believe), and therefore rather action focused.  Once I get a sense that you're ready to move on, I'm going to fast forward through the uneventful journey and pick up the action with your arrival at the Talenta Plains, near the spot of the Crypt of Crimson Stars.  Tophran, of course, has left a copy of said map in your care (we'll say with Brodin, at his request).

Thanks, carry on!


----------



## cool hand luke (Jun 16, 2005)

OOC:  sounds good, I had Arundel duck out cause I won't be able to post anyway for a few days.


----------



## Prof Yeti (Jun 16, 2005)

*Brodin Stoneheart - Ranger 3/ Fighter 4*

OOC: I am good either way. The banter among the players is very fun. But if others would prefer to get things underway I am ready to travel.

I will mark the map in my scroll case if no one has an objection.


----------



## Krauss von Espy (Jun 16, 2005)

cool hand luke said:
			
		

> OOC: sounds good, I had Arundel duck out cause I won't be able to post anyway for a few days.




OOC: That's right!  Allow me to chime in with my congratulations as well!  I'll NPC Arundel until you are available again.


----------



## D20Dazza (Jun 16, 2005)

*Grilok Half Orc Druid*

A bit over an hour after the meeting with Tophran has ended the doors of the Drunken Dragon bang open and Grilok strides into the room. Water drips steadily from his helm and cloak, pooling on the floor around him. The clamour of the busy tavern dies down for a moment as the crowd takes in the tavern's newest patron. Grilok meets the stares of the drinkers, his head held proud and erect, slowly the banter resumes.  Looking around the room he spies his new companions-in-arms and quickly makes his way across the room, shrugging out of his cloak and removing his helm. He looks down at the drinkers and smiles "Sit may I?"  he says "I finished job and Sithek happy. Now me get happy and drink beer with new friends."


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 16, 2005)

*Death Gift, elf wizard*

Death Gift actually cracks a smile at Grilok's arrival, and Krell crawls down her arm to twitch his whiskers at him in greeting.  She has only a small glass of wine in front of her, and seems ill-suited to be in a bar, but she seems content to be here.  "As I was saying, I don't believe I heard everyone's name..." she says, turning back to the others.


----------



## Prof Yeti (Jun 16, 2005)

Ignore Double Post


----------



## Prof Yeti (Jun 16, 2005)

*Brodin Stoneheart - Ranger 3/ Fighter 4*

Turning with the sound at the entrance, Brodin raises a hand and gestures his new companion over. "Aye Grilok...come have some ale, and rest your bones by the fire." turning back to the lady "Sorry M'lady...to much time by myself in the deep tunnels. I am Brodin Stoneheart of Clan Kundarak."


----------



## D20Dazza (Jun 16, 2005)

*Grilok Hookfang Half Orc Druid*

The huge half orc drops his cloak and helm to an empty seat and bends at the knees before the mysterious elf woman "Grilok Hookfang is good to meet you; and little friend"  he says reaching out and letting Krell run up his arm "I meet you my friend, think you like her I do". He slowly rises, his great muscles rippling as he moves and pulls up a chair. He drops heavily into it, the chair creaking under his weight, stretching his legs out before him he shakes his dreadlocked hair in relief "It good take that thing off" he says pointing to the skull "not nice wear, little smelly.....but look mean" he says with a wink of his one good eye. Signalling the serving girl he turns to the dwarf "Brodin yes? Me bad with names. I buy drink?"


----------



## eabha (Jun 16, 2005)

Aalin scoots her chair over a little to make room at the table for the hulking half-orc, then returns her gaze to Death Gift. She has always been mystified and a little awed by elves, by their often peculiar outlook on life. And death.

"I'm Aalin Ranohrel, of Aundair. Though I've not been home in many years. I'm pleased to meet you."


----------



## Prof Yeti (Jun 16, 2005)

With a smile very uncharacteristic of dwarves Brodin let out a laugh. "Nay my large friend. The first round is on me." Turning to the serving girl as she comes over "Lass I am going to need some help quenching my thirst and that of my friends, I would suggest a pitcher or two just to cut down on your work."  he say while laying a platinum coin on her tray. "Lady Death Kiss do you need another wine? And you Lady Aalin?"


----------



## eabha (Jun 16, 2005)

"A mug of mead, please. And thank you, Brodin," Aalin replies.


----------



## D20Dazza (Jun 16, 2005)

"It please me to slack thirst with you all" the half orc growls "I and Sithek eager to get out of city, not like being caged" Grilok sniffs at the air "You been on great water?"  he asks of Aalin "have smell of salt and water on you. Me like good story. Have story to tell?"


----------



## eabha (Jun 16, 2005)

At Grilok's mention of the sea, Aalin feels her stomach turn violently. She recalls with vivid detail the sensation of having been snatched from the deck of _The Sea's Strumpet_ and dangled above the furious waves, a giant squid tentacle wrapped about her waist.

"Stories? Yes, I have stories. But I'm not at all certain now is the right time..."


----------



## D20Dazza (Jun 17, 2005)

"Not nice stories? Bring bad dreams?"  the half orc whispers, understanding filling his lone eye "Me have bad dreams, dreams of hurt and shame" he nods in sympathy "me know how feel, we not talk. Now time for drink and eat, time be friend - yes?" he queries as his eye locks gazes with each of his new comrades in turn.


----------



## eabha (Jun 17, 2005)

Shaking off the memories of that terrible night at sea, Aalin smiles at Grilok. She is surprised and pleased by his compassion.

"I have plenty of stories that have happy endings," she assures him. "Perhaps during our journey I will share some of them with you."

Aalin is not ready to tell _that_ particular tale just yet and is glad the half-orc has suggested forgetting their bad dreams for the evening and just enjoying themselves.


----------



## Prof Yeti (Jun 17, 2005)

*Brodin Stoneheart - Ranger 3/ Fighter 4*

Seeing the pain flash across his new companions eyes Brodin has his own flashback to the war and the Cyran refugees he could not save. He is brought out of the memory by the gaze of Grilok. "Your right my large friend, this is a time to celebrate our new company."  He exclaimes in his deep brogue. But turning to Aalin with a bit of concern on his face he quitely adds "When your ready I look forward to the tales."


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 17, 2005)

"Death Gift is my name, rather than Death Kiss, friend Brodin.  But I would enjoy more wine," Death Gift says.  "And I greet all of you, Grilok, Aalin," she says politely, nodding to each in turn.  "And I have a tale that I am willing to tell.  Long ago, when I was but a small child in Aerenal, I fell very ill.  It was a wasting disease known as the Spirit Plague, one thought to be caused when a bloodline does not properly honor their ancestors.  To aleviate the curse, my family did the appropriate thing, which was to bring me to the City of the Dead, along with many gifts to appease the ancestors.  I do not recall waking, but I had visions of my ancestors, and they spoke to me of my purpose as I lay in the Deathless Court.  They said that I would pass beyond the veil, and return with more power than before.  They wished me to travel to learn the true meaning of life and death, and to bring that truth to my family.  I have been traveling since," she says in a matter-of-fact voice.


----------



## Prof Yeti (Jun 17, 2005)

*Brodin Stoneheart - Ranger 3/ Fighter 4*

"My apologize ma'lady, no offense was meant."  Somewhat embarrassed he turns and signals for more wine to the serving girl. Returning to look at Death Gift "Tis fascinating to say the least! I have met all forms of the undead before but never one of the Undying. But I admit my knowledge of them is lacking. I would here more if you would?" Shifting back to watch the group as a whole "Well at least the trip will not be boring with these tales!" he say with a grin breaking across his face.


----------



## D20Dazza (Jun 20, 2005)

*Grilok Hookfang Half Orc Druid*

"Good story"  Griloks says as he throws back a tankard of the house ale "So you dead?"  he says sniffing the air around the elf "Same smell as live elf" he grunts with a wink.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 20, 2005)

Death Gift smiles at the half-orc.  "No, I'm not dead now.  I died at least once before, as my ancestors foretold.  Death holds no secrets to me," she says calmly.


----------



## D20Dazza (Jun 20, 2005)

"My ancients called Gatekeepers, they all dead" he tips back his head guffawing with laughter which is abruptly cut-off as he continues "but they tell me secrets, they tell how turn back evil, alien evil" he states simply "they learn me - your ancients learn you too?"  the big half orc says, addressing the beautiful elf softly.


----------



## Krauss von Espy (Jun 24, 2005)

Grliok, Aalin, Brodin and Death Gift remain at the Drunken Dragon until the wee hours of the morning, enjoying one another's newfound company. At last, they decide that some rest is in order before embarking on the journey to the Talenta Plains, so they retire to their respective lodgings for the night.

The next morning, they reassemble at the office of Tophran Damilek, ready to begin the hunt for the Crimson Dragonshard. Alundel, the dark gnome from the meeting the day before has also returned, though he still is not very talkative. True to his word, Tophran has booked them passage on an airship to Korth in Karrnath, and he distributes tickets to each adventurer. "You've got the map of the crypt's location, still?" he checks with Brodin. "Very well, then," he seems satisfied of your preparation. "Best of luck to you! I'll be anxiously awaiting your return."

The trip to the Plains is utterly uneventful, but it serves to allow the new companions to get to know one another even better. Still, after a five-day trip via airship from Sharn to Korth, then another three days by lightning rail to Gatherhold, and several days of hiking northward across the Talenta Plains, even the most even-keeled of the group is itching for a little action.

The party has been following Tophran's map, trekking along the bank of a clear stream. On the third day, the gentle stream empties into a placid lake ahead. A lone hill juts up from the lakeshore, with a gradual slope on the south side and a steeper slope on the west. A tiny clump of trees grows on the top of the hill, and scattered patches of brush cling to the slope. On the summit of the hill, a thin stream of smoke rises into the sky. A slight ridge runs parallel to the slope of the hill on the opposite side of the stream crowned with some shrubbery. From the map, you know you're close now. The entrance to the Crypt of Crimson Stars should be around on the northwestern face of the hill.

(OOC: I'll need a general party formation, and any actions you wish to take now. Below is a link to a map of the area.)

http://www.freewebs.com/nrfc49/images.htm


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 24, 2005)

*Death Gift, female elf wizard/blood magus with rat familiar Krall*

Death Gift and Krall will take a position towards the middle, knowing that she doesn't need to take the brunt of any blows.  She murmurs a pair of spells, surrounding herself with invisible armor, and enchanting a pocket in her robe for Krall to secure himself in.  "Well then, how shall we go?  I have many spells that can reach a wide area, and a few that are more useful against an individual.  And I have one incantation of invisibility, should one of us have a need for more extreme stealth.  I may be of best use in the middle," Death Gift tells the others.


----------



## Prof Yeti (Jun 24, 2005)

*Brodin Stoneheart - Ranger/Fighter*

Taking a moment to stretch and work the soreness from his bones Brodin moves forward. "Aye that sounds grand. But I believe my talents would serve us best nearer to the front. I'm not much of a trap finder, but if we find a beasty my axe may come in handy." he says as he readies his axe and shield. "Any objection?"


----------



## Krauss von Espy (Jun 24, 2005)

OOC: In the post above (#69), I've added a link to my website, where you can see the map of the area (this is the area covered by the map Tophran gave you).  The letters at the bottom correspond to the PCs, and denote where you have entered the area.  I'll adjust the positioning once I have a better idea about what formation you'd like to use.

I know the file is pretty large, hopefully that won't cause trouble for anyone.  If it does, please let me know.  Thanks!


----------



## Prof Yeti (Jun 25, 2005)

*Brodin Stoneheart - Ranger/Fighter*

OOC: I figure Brodin, Arundel, Death Gift, Aalin, and Grilok when traveling single file. And something like this otherwise....

B(4 Feet)Ar
(3 Feet)
(Center)D
(3 Feet)    
Aa(4 Feet)G  

..easy to pull back to a defensive circle from here. It's just a suggestion


----------



## cool hand luke (Jun 25, 2005)

*scouting ahead, Arundel*

Arundel squints at the smoke ahead, "I don't know what that is, but I should probably check it out.  If you guys will stay put, and give me about 3 minutes head start, I'll check out what is up there, and give you a report, so if it's foe, we can surprise them, or avoid it, I can easily get up there and see what is going on.  I have a thunderstone, if you here it go off, that means I need help quickly."  looking around to see if the others agree, the gnome steps to the side of the trail, and soon blends in with the surroundings.

ooc:  (try to sneak within sight distance of the fire, see what's going on.  hide +27, move silently +24, spot +13, base speed = 40, can make listen and spot as a free action)  no sense having a scout if he's not out front scouting....


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 25, 2005)

Death Gift nods at Arundel.  "Wise choice, we'll listen for your alarm, as we follow behind," she says, waving him onward.


----------



## Prof Yeti (Jun 25, 2005)

*Brodin Stoneheart - Ranger/Fighter*

"No worries! We shall give you your time."  Brodin says with a shrug. While he waits he will look around to make sure others are not trying the same tactic.


OOC: Spot +5


----------



## Krauss von Espy (Jun 25, 2005)

(OOC) Just for clarification:

The visible smoke is coming from somewhere at the top of the hill depicted at the eastern part of the map.  In order to fully check it out, Arundel will need to descend through the brush to the bottom of the ridge, cross the stream, and then ascend the slope of the hill on the other side.  The smoke is far enough away that it will take a little while for Arundel to check it out.

Will the rest of the party wait for him, or will they proceed behind him (and if so, how far behind?)

As a point of order, has everyone been able to access the link to the map successfully?


----------



## Prof Yeti (Jun 25, 2005)

OOC: That is what I thought. But if he wants 3 minutes we will give him 3. But then Brodin intends to start after him. I figure he will still be 3 minutes ahead no matter what.


Unless of course he uses the thunderstone in which case I will sprint as fast as my short legs will go. 

Yes I got the map.


----------



## cool hand luke (Jun 25, 2005)

OOC:  My intention was for Arundel to proceed till he could basically pull his nose up over the edge of the cliff.  He will proceed due north (through the brush, terrain doesn't slow him down any, and then cross the stream, entering the brush on the other side for cover.  Cross the stream, and then use the shurbs on the other side (just below the last arrow) for more cover) and then scramble up the slope, coming up in the large patch of bushes at the top of the cliff.

I was thinking the group could hide on the west side of the bushes directly in front of us.


----------



## Krauss von Espy (Jun 26, 2005)

Arundel parts company with the others, heading north and east to try to get a better look at the hillop and the source of the wafting smoke. He quietly plunges through the brush and down the near slope, making his way toward the babbling stream. The rest of the group loses sight of him as he disappears into the undergrowth, waiting several moments as they prepare to follow.

Before they can, however, it becomes quickly apparent that they are not alone on the plains after all! Three wild looking halflings mounted on dangerous looking dinosaurs with clawed feet are spotted approaching from the northwest, while a fourth rider splits off from the others and is heading back to the north. From this distance, it's difficult to tell whether the approaching riders are friendly or not.

From his lower position, Arundel remains unaware of the riders as he continues towards the hilltop.

(OOC: Here is a helpful picture, as well as a link to the updated map, showing the halfling clawfoot riders.)

http://www.freewebs.com/nrfc49/images.htm 

Actions?


----------



## Prof Yeti (Jun 26, 2005)

*Brodin Stoneheart - Ranger/Fighter*

"Well my friends it seems we are not alone by a fair measure. And it looks like we are in there yard. Suggestions?" Brodin, in his usual deep brogue, says as he keeps his axe lowered but his shield up.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 26, 2005)

"Since we are in their territory, let us wait and see what they do.  They may simply hunt and leave.  However, I would suggest getting under cover if they come any closer," Death Gift opins.


----------



## D20Dazza (Jun 27, 2005)

*Grilok Hookfang Half Orc Druid*

"I suggest we prepare for attack, the smallies of these wilds have reputation for not nice and their beasties may hunger. Let's not make move attack but be ready".  The half-orc nonchalantly leans against his spear, his every muscles bunched and tense, it is obvious that the druid is prepared to throw his spear at the first sign of trouble.


----------



## cool hand luke (Jun 27, 2005)

Arundel, unaware of the situation, continues his treck towards the top of the cliff.


----------



## eabha (Jun 27, 2005)

*Aalin Ranohrel, female human artificer/bard*

Aalin agrees as she eyes the dinosaurs and their riders. "Yes, let's be ready. If I can be of some assistance in that area, let me know."



{OOC: Sorry guys! Bad sushi..._ick_. Am better now   .}


----------



## Prof Yeti (Jun 27, 2005)

*Brodin Stoneheart - Dwarf Ranger/Fighter*

"Well then...I guess it is their move. Lets see if they be neighborly or rude!" Brodin answers while keeping his posture relaxed. 

OOC: Turning my head slightly towards the companions while keeping the riders in his peripheral vision.


----------



## D20Dazza (Jun 28, 2005)

*Grilok Hookfang Half Orc Druid*

"I worry for friend Arundel" the half orc mutters loud enough for all to hear "not good we be broken if attack come"  he turns to Death Gift "You talk him over big space?"


----------



## Krauss von Espy (Jun 28, 2005)

It seems clear that the three clawfoot riders have already spotted the party, so hiding seems out of the question at this point. Brodin, Death Gift, Grilok, and Aalin stand their ground as the halflings cautiously approach and halt their mounts about 30 feet away. It becomes immediately clear that the adventurers are unwanted on this territory when one of the halflings calls out, *"Your presence on this land is not welcome. Turn back the way you came and leave immediately. You will not be warned again."* The last statement is issued matter-of-factly. The halflings are holding shortbows and longspears and look very dour of face. They pause to see what you will do.

Arundel, meanwhile, crosses the stream and makes his way to the top of the opposite hill to try to spot the source of the smoke. He conceals himself in the brush at the top of the hill so as not to attract attention to himself. His ability to remain unnoticed is rewarded as he finds himself only a few feet away from a halfling warrior who appears to be keeping watch, armed with a light crossbow. The sentry is looking off to the west, and has not noticed Arundel. Beyond this first sentry, Arundel notices three other similarly armed halflings, but also something else that makes his blood run cold...a towering two-legged dinosaur with an enormous head and mouth full of dagger-sized teeth! The source of the smoke is blocked from Arundel's view by the massive beast, and he cannot tell whether there are other inhabitants of this apparent campsite.

Here's the link to the updated map....

http://www.freewebs.com/nrfc49/images.htm







And, here's a nice pic of the lovely pet the halflings keep. Actions please?


----------



## cool hand luke (Jun 28, 2005)

OOC:  Arundel spent the last half of his life living on the talenta plains among the halflings, and riding with them on war parties, Does he recognize any individuals, or at least know the tribe they belong too?


----------



## Krauss von Espy (Jun 28, 2005)

cool hand luke said:
			
		

> OOC: Arundel spent the last half of his life living on the talenta plains among the halflings, and riding with them on war parties, Does he recognize any individuals, or at least know the tribe they belong too?




No, sorry, this particular tribe doesn't look familiar to Arundel.


----------



## Prof Yeti (Jun 28, 2005)

*Brodin Stoneheart - Dwarven Ranger/Fighter*



			
				D20Dazza said:
			
		

> "I worry for friend Arundel" the half orc mutters loud enough for all to hear "not good we be broken if attack come"  he turns to Death Gift "You talk him over big space?"




"Aye Grilok you and me both!" Brodin exclaims with a tinge of excitement. But he continues to watch the Halflings. "Nothing we can do now except listen and hope he is good at his job." Though he turns when Grilok mentions talking over space. "Now that would be wonderful!"


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 28, 2005)

D20Dazza said:
			
		

> "I worry for friend Arundel" the half orc mutters loud enough for all to hear "not good we be broken if attack come"  he turns to Death Gift "You talk him over big space?"



  Death Gift shakes her head.  "I have such knowledge, but not prepared today.  I could send Krall after him, but it would take a while," she whispers.  She turns to the halflings and raises her voice, "I apologize for our presence.  We will be gone very soon, and you shall not even know we were here.  We mean no disrepsect," she says politely.


----------



## cool hand luke (Jun 28, 2005)

Arundel, satisfied with what he sees, and not familiar enough with this group to engage in conversation, retreats quickly back to the others, reversing his previous route.


----------



## eabha (Jun 28, 2005)

Aalin stands near Death Gift and endeavors to look as courteous and harmless as she can.


----------



## D20Dazza (Jun 29, 2005)

*Grilok Hookfang Half Orc Druid*

"We pass through, be quick, mean no harm"  Grilok growls at the halflings as he strokes the tufts of hair that stand ridge like upon Sithik's back. "We no make trouble, we move on, over that way?"  Grilok points in the direction that Arundel disappeared.


----------



## Krauss von Espy (Jun 29, 2005)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> Death Gift turns to the halflings and raises her voice, "I apologize for our presence. We will be gone very soon, and you shall not even know we were here. We mean no disrepsect," she says politely.




(OOC: Death Gift Diplomacy Check: 18+1=19; Nice Roll!  I didn't figure Grilok ought to try this one, with that -4 penalty  )

The lead halfling fingers his bow for a moment as he considers Death Gift's words.  Finally, he replies, "Your intentions may be harmless enough, I suppose.  But, it's not for me to decide.  We will escort you to meet with our tribe's chief.  She will decide your fate.  Come with us."  It's not a question, but a command.

Will you go peacefully with the halflings?

Meanwhile, Arundel begins his trek back toward the others, eager to share with them what he has seen.  Unnoticed, he slips back down the hillside and makes his way in the direction of the stream.


----------



## eabha (Jun 30, 2005)

Careful not to turn her back on the halfling riders altogether, Aalin looks at her companions and arches one eyebrow as if to ask whether they find this idea acceptable.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 30, 2005)

Death Gift nods at the halflings and begins to walk along behind them without comment.


----------



## cool hand luke (Jun 30, 2005)

Arundel peers out from the bushes, surprised to see his companions being lead away from by the group of halfling riders.  Deciding it best not to give himself away just yet, he gives them a small head start, and then, using his stealth, tries to follow along behind them.


----------



## Prof Yeti (Jun 30, 2005)

*Brodin Stoneheart - Dwarf Ranger/Fighter*

Brodin with a shrug to Aalin, turns and begins walking after the Halflings.


----------



## Krauss von Espy (Jul 2, 2005)

Arundel peers out from the safety of the brush at the side of the stream, unnoticed by the procession walking by. He watches his companions head back in the direction of the halfling campsite (and the Swordtooth Titan!) flanked by three more halflings mounted on clawfoot dinosaurs. After they have passed by, he stealthily sets out in pursuit, trailing behind from a safe distance. [Successful Hide and Move Silently checks].

The rest of the party marches in silence as the grim-faced halfling scouts escort them up the steep slope to the top of the hill. This is clearly the campsite of the tribe, and a fire crackles in a shallow pit; this must be the source of the smoke Arundel had followed, though there is no trace of the gnome. Most prominent in the campsite is the massive swordtooth titan dinosaur, which snuffles loudly at the scent of the strangers entering the area, but it remains calm. Six halfling warriors with crossbows and studded leather are spread out throughout the site, and the fourth clawfoot rider has returned to the camp as well. The rider is speaking hurriedly to a female halfling with a painted face and long, beaded hair. Both look up as the entourage approaches, and the advance rider nods and whispers for a moment. Then, the female approaches to speak with the party, looking very upset. She carries a longbow and wears a shiny mail shirt.

"You are trespassing on territory that is sacred to my tribe. You must leave at once, your presence here is an affront to the spirits that inhabit this land!"

Responses?

New map:

http://www.freewebs.com/nrfc49/images.htm

(OOC: Map Key: r1-r4 are the clawfoot riders, w1-w6 are the warriors, C is the chieftan, D is the very large tyrannosaurus).


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jul 2, 2005)

"We mean no disrespect, and I honor the spirits of the dead," Dead Gift says quietly and calmly.


----------



## cool hand luke (Jul 2, 2005)

Arundel stays hidden, and quietly draws the thunderstone, in case things go bad, he will have a distraction ready.


----------



## D20Dazza (Jul 3, 2005)

Knowing that any input he provides during these delicate negotiations is likely to be misinterpreted Grilok holds his tongue and allows Death Gift to negotiate on behalf of the party. He doesn't spend the time idly though, his eye scrutinises the swordtooth titan drinking in its every detail.


----------



## Prof Yeti (Jul 3, 2005)

*Brodin Stoneheart - Dwarf Ranger/Fighter*

_"That is one big lizard!"_ Brodin thought as he watched the precedings, knowing anything from him would be more likely to incite the halfling. _"I have a bad feeling about this conversation."_


----------



## Krauss von Espy (Jul 3, 2005)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> "We mean no disrespect, and I honor the spirits of the dead," Death Gift says quietly and calmly.




[Diplomacy Check: 4+1=5] The halfling chieftan is not dissuaded so easily as her scouts; she frowns and shakes her head vehemently.  "No.  Your very presence here defiles the holy site.  Leave now, or we will be forced to kill you."  All of the halflings stand poised, with hands near their weapons.  The massive swordtooth titan cocks its head, as though pondering which character might taste best.  The tension in the air is palpable, and much hinges on your next move.

Actions?


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jul 3, 2005)

"The spirits have not spoken to me, either to chastise or to warn.  I have seen no sign from the Otherworld to tell me to leave, and no vision has come to me from the ancestors to say that we were dispoiling.  I respect the spirits' decision, as I have been beyond the veil and returned, and know their power and wisdom," Death Gift says with absolute conviction.


----------



## D20Dazza (Jul 4, 2005)

*Grilok Hookfang Half Orc Druid*

"We no harm you, we just pass through. We hunt" 

Grilok prepares to cast flame strike on the titan if things go pear shaped.


----------



## eabha (Jul 4, 2005)

Aalin trusts Death Gift's ability to negotiate but not the halfling's ability to see reason. She mentally counts the other halflings and their mounts and decides the party is well and truly surrounded.

_Oh, well..._


----------



## Prof Yeti (Jul 4, 2005)

*Brodin Stoneheart - Dwarven Ranger/Fighter*

Leaving the talking to those who have more of a gift in the area, Brodin begins watching and contemplating his next move. _That is one damn big lizard! But those claws the small ones could make your whole day go bad._


----------



## Krauss von Espy (Jul 4, 2005)

*Combat!*



			
				Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> "The spirits have not spoken to me, either to chastise or to warn. I have seen no sign from the Otherworld to tell me to leave, and no vision has come to me from the ancestors to say that we were dispoiling. I respect the spirits' decision, as I have been beyond the veil and returned, and know their power and wisdom," Death Gift says with absolute conviction.






			
				D20Dazza said:
			
		

> "We no harm you, we just pass through. We hunt"




The halfling chieftess is not persuaded by Death Gift's conviction, and there is nothing Grilok can say to soften her attitude now.

She gives a shrill whistle, and shouts, "Cutface! Hunt!"

The swordtooth titan roars deafeningly and surges forward, while all of the halflings leap into action, ready for a fight!

(OOC: Thus conclude the negotiations.  I've rolled initiative for all of you, as follows...please refer to the map link in post #101 above for positions.)

---------------------------------------------------------------
Initiative Order:

1.Arundel 15+8=23
2.Death Gift 19+3=22
3.Halfling Chieftess
4.Grilok 14+0=14
5.Brodin 9+2=11
6.Swordtooth Titan
7.Halfling Riders/Clawfoot Mounts (x4)
8.Halfling Warriors (x6)
9.Aalin 1+2=3

With so many combatants, I think it best if we just take one round at a time.  Combat Actions for round 1?


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jul 4, 2005)

Death Gift grasps a gray pearl in her hand, and howls an airy and whispy word.  Making a throwing motion, she hurls a sphere of winds along the first row of halfings, including the chieftain, seeking to shatter them in all directions.

OOC - _defenstrating sphere_, rolling over r4, c, r1, and w1.  Ranged touch attack for each +6, 3d6 damage if it hits.  If it hits, they must make a Fort save DC 18 or be swept up by the sphere and driven 1d8+10 feet in to the air, dropping 1d6 squares from their original position in a random direction and taking falling damage as normal.  Sphere moves 30ft. per round if she spends a move action to direct it.


----------



## Prof Yeti (Jul 5, 2005)

*Brodin Stoneheart - Dwarven Ranger/Fighter*

Brandishing his shield and axe Brodin screams "Come on ya' big lizard let's see what ya' got!" as he side-steps toward the swordtooth titan. 




OOC: Brodin takes a 5' step to the north toward the swordtooth titan. And use a Full Attack action if possible with two-weapons (Waraxe and Shield) [Waraxe TWF BAB +10/ 1d10+6 and Heavy Shield TWF BAB +9/ 1d8+4] with second attack [Waraxe TWF BAB +5/ 1d10+6]. If not as above without the second attack.


----------



## D20Dazza (Jul 5, 2005)

*Grilok Hookfang Half Orc Druid*

"You choose wrong" the angry half orc spits at the halfling "And now we make you pay" His left hand closes tightly around the bone and volcanic glass amulet that hangs heavily around his neck. At the same time his right hand closes into a tight fist which he thrusts arrow straight into the air, the muscles of his arm tremble and strain as he seems to harness the very energy of Fernia "Hezruk Khal Khek"  the half orc cries as he kneels and strikes the ground with his right hand fist.

OOC: Flame Strike targetting the titan and W5 and W6; area affected is 10R + 40' column, reflex for half DC 18; 7d6 damage


----------



## cool hand luke (Jul 5, 2005)

Arundel shakes his head in the bushes, disapointed that not only are his new companions turning to violence so quickly, but also that they understimated the very formidable enemy in front of them, He takes a moment to slide a dagger out of his bag, and coat it with the poison made from a carrion crawler.

OOC:  draw dagger, and apply carrion crawler poison, during the 1st round.


----------



## eabha (Jul 5, 2005)

Aalin tosses back her cloak, yanks a wand from the belt at her hip and aims it at the roaring swordtooth titan. Three bolts of energy, brilliant blue-white, fly from the end of the wand and hit the advancing creature.


OOC: wand of _magic missile_ CL5...3d4+3 damage.


----------



## Krauss von Espy (Jul 6, 2005)

*Isida,*

Please see the OOC thread for an important point of order about Death Gift's first combat action.


----------



## cool hand luke (Jul 14, 2005)

please?


----------



## Prof Yeti (Jul 14, 2005)

Hope Krauss is okay!


----------

